# Lighting Scientific Arnis



## viking (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi,

 Is there any Lightnining Scientific Arnis practitioners here? Can you give some information about this system like the weapon's, empty hands etc.

Thanks


----------



## bobbo (Feb 20, 2006)

I don't know what lightning scientific arnis is, but if it is truly arnis it has the basic similarities as other arnis systems.


----------



## Corbeat (Mar 25, 2006)

Sure, what's your level of interest? Here's a good starting point: http://academia.greatboard.com/viewtopic.php?t=58.

-C


----------

